# passenger air bag compartment



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

Has anybody done that trick gauge cluster in a used passenger air bag compartment? I'm going to do this, I think, and I was wondering about instructions. If not, then I guess I'm a pioneer!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

sorry to bust your bubble, but u wouldnt be a pioneer, it's been done on our sentras already, i'll get u the picture PM me


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

chef did it on his turbo sentra. Looks pretty cool, although I'm not really all for taking away from the functionality of the airbag in case I was in some accident and had a passenger with me that died because a guage cluster flew at them instead of an airbag.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

thats tru underdog, and besides, thats not the greatest place to put the gauges, i mean, theyre not in the best spot for u to easily read them. u know?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

I don't think that I'd put vital gauges over on the passenger side of the car. I'm thinking a monitor for a piggyback system display of some kind, a SAFC and maybe like a NOS preassure gauge. Thats all.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

If this is a street car then it wont pass inspection. For a street car the airbag has to be fully functional


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Not all states have inspection.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Don't scrap the passenger's airbag and risk jeopardizing your passenger like that. If anything were to happen, you know you'd be kickin' yourself about your decision. And for what? Just to look slick? If you're driving, it's way to much of a distraction to look at that area of the dash to read anything. In other words, not functional at all. You wanna go hard? Scrap the radio and put your equipment there. Can't get too much more hardcore than that. Only my opinion if it's a street car. If it's a show car (trailer queen), go for it.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I thought about doing not the guage trick but putting a pop up TV in there, but it's been done and I like original and the fact that my girlfriend/wife, well anyway, she rides in the passenger seat so I'd rather there be an airbag there, maybe something with the glove box for the TV but the gauges should be closer to you, the do make A pillar mounts for like 2 and half inch guages and you can fit three in there, and I think I saw a fiberglass mold of that black shroud around our intrument cluster that had a space for another guage, that might be worth searching around for.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*Airbag*

There is a guy I saw in Omaha who built a compartment inside the opening on his civic and put a fire extinguisher in that place, and made a plexiglass/carbonfiber cover for it. It actualy looks pretty cool.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

A fire extinguisher on a Civic? What does he need that for? It's not like it's fast enough to be dangerous on the track in case it flips and catches fire. Then again, maybe it's purpose is to put out the fire in his pants when I burn his ass with my Sentra...


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I think it's because you can let a civic sit in the driveway and it'll find a way to catch on fire.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
If you want originality (better known as poor places to view guages) put them in a cluster on the ceiling. You can do this on the passenger side, center, or above your head. That way when you get into your car your overhead console looks like something out of the space shuttle. This way you dont' get fines a ton for messing with the airbag.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah, were not trying to sound like asses by not agreeing on your thoughts about putting gauges in the airbag compartment.....because u just never know, unless you are a loaner and have no friends, and always drives by yourself, go ahead and do it!!(no disrespect, just making a point) but inspections is a thingy that'll get you


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

I live in michigan where they don't do inspections. Hell, I'm putting a 3" downpipe-back, cat-less exhaust on my car, you think they do inspections here? Besides, I think that replacing the airbag is perfectly legal anyways. What about cars that never had airbags in the first place. 

On that part about me not having any friends, I do, and there are going to be no vital gauges over there, repeat, NO VITAL GAUGES will be put where I can't see them. Basically, it'll be NOS switches, pressure, boost controler, and a monitor for many purposes. I am going to mount them in the a-pillar also, and along the center console/dash also.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20Sentra98 said:


> * Besides, I think that replacing the airbag is perfectly legal anyways. What about cars that never had airbags in the first place. *


Well,
Not having an airbag is only a problem if your car came with one. If you mess with it its trouble. Its like driving a classic car, you don't have emissions tests at the same scale or at all like a new car. If you mess with new emissions its trouble.

Seth


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

This only applies to inspection states, the rest of you go fly a kite.

Also it has to do with the ex-post-facto concept. As seat belts are required on all cars after about 1960, some classic cars that don't have seat belts are not required to install one, therefore the law does not apply to them. And as newer cars are strictly monitored for bad emissions and every precaution is taken on new cars to lower them, cars older than about 15 or 20 years don't have nearly the amount of emissions equipment as new ones do and bringing them up to par is impossible, so emissions testing don't apply to those either. Airbags weren't even invented and put in steering wheels until the 80s and prior to about 1995 the passenger airbag wasn't a requirement either. So cars before the late 80s (or whenever airbags became standard) are exempt from the airbag requirement and cars before about 1995 are exempt from the passenger airbag requirement.

In other words, if it came with a seatbelt, it has to have one. If it came with emissions equipment, it's required to have it. If it came with airbags, they can't be removed. Rather than update old cars with the new equipment, they just exempt the cars all together from the requirements.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I like that girlfriend/wife thing. CAn't decide eh? LOL.

Why not just put them on the back of your seat. THen whoever sits back there will be a backseat driver LOL. YOur co-pilot. Just a joke.

I wouldn't risk a lawsuit over some guages that aren't even necessity.

If it's a 98 200SX or sentra you probably have the double-din radio. Why not get a normal radio and throw some guages there?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i took out the rear seat so the headrest wouldn't really help anybody, unless of course i stuck the seat back in.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

you took out the back seat for the two lbs. of weight those foam pads weigh? or just so you dont have to take anyone other than one buddy along for the ride


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

*airbag removal*

Well.......you guys ever heard of reconstructed titles?? In PA when an insurance company totals a car, the owner can buy it back at the payoff from them and fix it to reconstructed standards, where it has to meet state safety requirements. Theres plenty of cars that run around without airbags......they arent required (in most states). It doesnt matter if they went off in an accident and then you never put them back in. Most of the time when i inspect cars i see some guys "dipping" where they have their seats so far back that they are so far reclined in their seats it wouldnt matter if a boxing glove flew out of the steering wheel or dash. It wouldnt even hit them. If he wants to do it let him......its on him.....your not going to get sued over it....he will.

Just some facts and my opinion.


----------

